# Update on "Pixie Dust"



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

Ok--I'm really freaking out b/c this is happening so fast! For those of you who saw my last post about getting a one year old, here's the latest:

The breeder told me that she was to be a show dog, but one tooth grew in crooked. So, she's reluctantly selling her for $2000. Both of her parents have been health tested and passed.

She's on the smaller side, but not too small--"moderate" was her wording. She said she'd be perfect for a nursery school--quiet, loving, outgoing yet gentle natured. She compared her to one of the champions on her site who is beautiful.

Aggghhhh!! I literally have butterflies in my stomach!!

Does anyone know how much spaying costs in NY? I have NO idea! I can't believe I might have a Hav soon!

Still don't know about that name, though. DH isn't going for it! I think I like Lucy (Lulu for short) or Molly. I have some others on my mind, but if anyone has any good ones, please share!

Thanks!
Susan


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh, the wonderful anticipation!

When my daughter (Maryvee) and son-in-law were waiting for all the final decisions about getting Billy (who was 16 months at the time), the waiting was deliciously UNBEARABLE! I know that sounds like a contradiction of sorts, but the sweetness and poignancy of THE WAIT only makes the "bringing home" even more intense! And then the LOVING is even better!

There is truly nothing like having a HAV!

AND...I agree on the "Pixie Dust" (sounds like a street-drug!), but what about *"Tink"?*


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Susan, where in NY. I paid over $300 each for my dogs to be spayed/neutered. If you live on LI, or nearby, you could use North Shore Animal League. They do low cost s/n. You could also go through Friends of Animals (google them). They used to have a low cost s/n program also.

As for "smaller size", I would try to pin her down a little more. Shelby is on the smaller size compared to some of the dogs on the forum. She is 1-1/2 and weighs 11.4 lbs. Kodi is 2-1/2 and about 13 lbs.


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

Michele--
I'm in Merrick! I didn't know that North Shore would do dogs that you didn't adopt from them.

I have a friend that's a vet in Bellmore, but I hate to ask him b/c I don't want him to think I want a favor. 

Thanks for the info!

Where are you on LI?


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Susan,
I wish you the best in your endeavors....owning a Hav has been one of the greatest gifts our family has ever had. Please keep us up to date with your future puppy. :biggrin1:

Oh the anticipation...

Regards,
*'Lo*


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh the butterflies just mean it is time to go shopping!

Good luck and share photos with us when you get them 

Amanda


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Don't get nervous. I'll be here for you if you need anything. Michele gave you good information about spaying. I may even use North Shore rather than my regular vet (Wantagh Animal Hospital). You can call her anything you like and you'll get more names here than you can handle.  Did she say she looks like Bora? If so, she'll be gorgeous.

This is such an exciting time for you. I can't tell you how happy I am for you.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

This is all very exciting!! Did the breeder say how much she weighed? Have you seen a picture yet? She might be easier to name after at least seeing a picture. Make sure that you get the parent's Cerf numbers, etc so you know for sure that the health testing was done.


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

Thank you Geri!!
She says she looks like Chanel. She keeps raving about how magnificent she is!! I can't wait for pictures!


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Susan,
I'm in the NY/CT area and our spay cost around $600. We had blood work done as well though which brought up the price. The procedure has become much better than it once was so I wouldn't worry too much. There are quite a few good vets near your breeder which you could look into. I would ask her which one she goes to as they would probably then be familiar with the breed and maybe even with your dog. It could be a more relaxed environment to have the spay done in. Best of luck and I'm so excited for you! 
Jacklyn


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Neither can I. I hope you get them soon. How soon would you get her? If you need to know what to buy or where to shop, just holler.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow Susan! I haven't been around all weekend and look what happens! I am so excited for you!
So instead of you just meeting Teddy, perhaps it will end up being a playdate one day!
Good luck!


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

Diana--I'm totally shocked myself!! (So is DH--he wasn't quite prepared for this so soon!)

I'm so nervous. I feel like I'm adopting another child. We're just sitting here going over the pros and cons. I told you--DH thinks I have enough on my plate already. I just think adding a little furry friend would add a lot of joy for us and the kids.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My daughter had her dachsies done at NSAL. They did an excellent job and it cost her about $175 for both of them, not each. The only they ask is that you bring them in for an exam before. If you don't mind the drive, it is worth it. I used to work for NSAL and their animal hosp is very good.

I'm in Lynbrook.


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

Michele--that's great! I haven't sprung the spay cost on DH yet--figured I'd wait until she's here with us!

When/if we get her, we'll have to do a playdate!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Definitely a playdate. The LI Havs are growing in numbers and it would be fun. Thank goodness the nice weather is coming. 

What would be really fun - Old Westbury Gardens has a "dog day" every spring. It would be great for everyone to meet up there.


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

Michele--that sounds great!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Susan,

She sounds wonderful, I too can't wait to see the picture of this little girl.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Susan, this IS exciting news!! We'd love pictures.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh wow!  Congratulations! I cant' wait to see pictures of her, she looks like a Chanel? Neat! 

My husband was LUKEWARM about getting a dog (we have 7 kids) but he is head over heels in love with her now! I'm working on #2 lol. 

If you are ready and know a Hav would add joy to your home..then what are you waiting for? 

Kara


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Ah, the anticipation....isn't it glorious...NOT! HA, it made me sick!! Can't wait to see pictures...will you have a written contract? 

You could come see me in IL and get the spay for $100 or so.....it might be a bit more depending on which blood chem you do....


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

Judy--Is your dog considered black and silver?


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Susan & family.

Congratulations on your new addition ! 

As Michele stated there are going to be a lot of Long Island play dates !

Sylvia, Luna (the Hav) and I reside in Levittown. I do not know the costs to spay as Luna was spayed before we acquired her from my sister-in-law. We take Luna to the Massapequa Hospital on Sunrise Highway.

Please write if we can be of any assistance.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Susan-
It happened kind of fast for us too. I just started looking and getting my DH used to the idea, when we found Teddy's breeder had just had a litter. So things happened faster than I expected, but it was all good:biggrin1:
I totally agree with you, it is almost like adopting a child with all the preparation and what it entails bringing a new dog into the family. As my Dh says, Teddy is my third child and it is soooo true!
And she's potty trained already? Tell your Dh that lifts alot off your plate! 

Did you get any pictures yet??


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

Ok--I'm going to meet her on Wednesday! YIKES!!! I'll take pictures and post them! Wish me luck!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Susan How exciting. I would go for it! What an opportunity. I concur with 'Lo, our Havanese is just a complete joy, and I feel like we missed out by not getting a Hav sooner. My husband was very leery about getting him, and is absolutely crazy-in-love with him. Keep us updated.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh congratulations - this sounds so perfect for you. And I think you'll love having her in the house before the kids are home for the summer. You can work with her during the day and she'll have rest time while they are at school and lots of play time when they get home. 

Yes do post pictures.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

lulubella said:


> Ok--I'm going to meet her on Wednesday! YIKES!!! I'll take pictures and post them! Wish me luck!


I'm so excited for you. At least Wednesday isn't far away. Take lots of pictures. Are you going alone or are the kids going with you? I'd think better without them, just in case, but then again -- could you be bringing her home that day?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh how exciting!! not pictures yet?


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Congatulations! I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

Geri-
I am going alone--well actually my mom wants to come. I want to try to surprise them next week. They're off of school all week, so I thought we could take a road trip one day.


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

She sent me one picture, but it's not a very good one. She's supposed to take more today. I'll post them as soon as I get them!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Great idea! They're going to be so excited. Do they know about her?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

lulubella said:


> She sent me one picture, but it's not a very good one. She's supposed to take more today. I'll post them as soon as I get them!


We'll take a not very good one (till we get the good ones). :biggrin1: See how hungry we are for pictures.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

pjewel said:


> We'll take a not very good one (till we get the good ones). :biggrin1: See how hungry we are for pictures.


Ditto


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

*okay, okay here's the picture!*

Well, I don't know if the breeder will be thrilled about her picture being on the forum, but here's the breeder with Pixie Dust

She told me she's in full show coat, but it's not a very good picture! I'm STILL waiting for more. I just emailed her begging for more pics. I hope I'm not annoying her!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, she looks so cute, even in the not so good picture. She has the eyebrows. I love that.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

lulubella said:


> Well, I don't know if the breeder will be thrilled about her picture being on the forum, but here's the breeder with Pixie Dust
> 
> She told me she's in full show coat, but it's not a very good picture! I'm STILL waiting for more. I just emailed her begging for more pics. I hope I'm not annoying her!


She should EXPECT and have OFFERED them. IMHO Oh by the way she looks adorable.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

lulubella;123413 I just emailed her begging for more pics. I hope I'm not annoying her![/QUOTE said:


> You are considering getting a new member of the family, she shouldn't be annoyed. Oh, and by the way, Pixie Dust looks adorable.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

She's a cutie for sure. Have a fun trip to go visit her.


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

*Ok--here are more pictures!*

She is in desperate need of a puppy cut!

She said her eyes are dark brown, almost black so the flash is making them look yellow. The breeder is not at all happy with these pictures, she says she looks so much better in person! We'll see tomorrow!

I hope that's not peepee on the couch!ound:

What a fluff ball!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I LOVE those eyebrows...but I'm with you...I just don't have the time to keep my dogs in pretty long coats. Puppy cuts all the way 

She looks like a sweetheart!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

She's a cutie. Not sure she looks like a "pixie dust" to me. where do you live you could call her Dixie. If you have a leather couch, get used to what I call the "Sundance Catalog" look. Because with a dog, even a good dog it will have that weathered look in no time


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

She's cute!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

She has a very cute pixie face so her name suits her  I think it would be a great idea to meet her and see how she would interact with the kids. I think you will know at once if she is going to be a new family member!
Amanda


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

I think we might actually change her name to Dulce. I haven't run that by the kids yet b/c we're trying to surprise them.

I'm meeting her tomorrow, and if all goes well, DH and the kids will meet me in Greenwich on my way back from Mohegan Sun (girls' night --woohoo!!) on Sunday. That should be exciting to see their reactions! I just hope they don't say, "we wanted a puppy!" That would be quite embarrassing!!


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

Missy said:


> She's a cutie. Not sure she looks like a "pixie dust" to me. where do you live you could call her Dixie. If you have a leather couch, get used to what I call the "Sundance Catalog" look. Because with a dog, even a good dog it will have that weathered look in no time


Thankfully I don't have a leather couch! Ours is microfiber and EVERYTHING wipes right off! Eventually we wanted a leather couch, though. Maybe when the kids are older (and now the dog!)

I actually love the Sundance Catalog! That look would suit me just fine!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Aaaaw, look at that face. You know she's saying "Please can I come home with you? I'll be really, really, good. I promise!!!"


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

She is so cute Susan. I don't know, she does sort of look like a Lucy to me, but then again I love the name Dulce too. She would really look gorgeous after a session with Kim (or someone else of yor choosing. I can't wait to hear from you tomorrow after you meet her.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, Dulce is a great name!!!! Hope the fam buys it! She's wonderful!!! Love her coloring.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awww, she reminds me of Sammy. She looks like a smaller Hav, like Sammy is. He has these puny little legs. lol 

Have you already asked about all the health testing she's had, as well as her parents? Are you able to verify them at the ofa.org site? Just a gentle reminder...  Better to know all this now, than after you meet the cutie.

It might be a good idea to ask the breeder about her pics on here after all. Maybe she'll mind! Yikes! Is she far from you? I can't seem to remember if you have to travel far....... sorry! 

This will be very exciting for all of you. Good luck!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww, she is such a cute little thing, she really lookls like a Pixie.


----------



## momtwoboys (Jan 28, 2008)

She's adorable! I think just a nice brush out and you'll be wonderfully surprised. Dazey has the fur that I brush one minute, and she moves and looks mussed up the next, part of her messy-self charm, I say. I'm assuming those are your kids in your avatar? I'm just guessing that she's gonna be Pixie, cause #1, she has a little pixie face and #2, if your kids are anything like mine......................she'll be "Pixie", which _*is*_ cute, lol.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

She's just precious! We'll all be waiting to hear how your meeting goes tomorrow! I love her eyebrows too :eyebrows:
I think once you see if she's a good fit for your family, it will be easier to come up with the perfect name.

Have fun tomorrow!
Beverly


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm sitting here with bated breath, waiting to hear about your encounter with Ms. Pixie Dust. I'm hoping you fall in love -- with each other.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

pjewel said:


> I'm sitting here with bated breath, waiting to hear about your encounter with Ms. Pixie Dust. I'm hoping you fall in love -- with each other.


Ditto!


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Who are her parents and has she been CERF'd?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I was just checking on "aka Pixie Dust". Can't wait to get new photos and your reaction to her, she is a real cutie and definitely in full coat.


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

I started a new post about my meeting today!!


----------

